# Rüssel-Cross Sa 11.11.  Cross-Duathlon



## maifelder (17. August 2006)

Vielleicht sucht der eine oder andere von Euch mal eine neue sportliche Herausforderung.

http://www.ruesselcross.de/

Finisher-T-Shirts: Ihr könnt dieses Jahr zwischen konventionellen Finisher-Shirts (Baumwolle) und Finisher-Funktions-Shirts wählen. (Beide mit Rüsselcross-Logo). Die letzteren kosten 4  Aufpreis auf das Startgeld. Bitte auf der Meldung ankreuzen. 

Startgeld:: 15,00 Euro     mit Baumwoll-T-Shirt
19,00 Euro     mit Funktions-T-Shirt 

Meldeschluß: 28.10.2006 

Startzeit:  13:00 Uhr 
Startunterlagenausgabe: 10:00 Uhr 
Wettkampfbesprechung: 12:30 Uhr an der Helen-Keller-Schule

Einchecken Räder:  10:15 - 12:15 Uhr

Start + Ziel: Helen-Keller-Schule in Rüsselsheim-Königstädten 

Distanzen:  5 km Waldcrosslauf                    (2 Runden) 
                20 km Mountainbike                  (2 Runden) 
                2,5 km Waldcrosslauf                (1 Runde)


----------

